# photoshop aktionen



## Knightofhenight (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Im Urlaub , wo ich gleichzeitig mein erstes outdoor photoshooting hatte, stieß ich auf einige Probleme mit den Photoshop Aktionen.
Die Aktionen an sich zu def. war ziemlich easy.
Es sollte ein Rahmen und ein Text hinzugefügt werden.
Und das war wie oben gesagt easy zu def. .Es funktionoiert auch ohne Problem , bei dem Bild, ABER sobald ich zurecht geschnittenes Bild oder Hochkant Bilder hatte, wurde die Schrift nicht mehr in der Mitte angezeigt.
Als ich mir das genauer angeschaut habe , habe ich festgestellt , das der Befehl für die Zentrierung über alle ebenen nicht aufgezeichnet wird:
Einzelne Schritte:
Image Size 300 dpi
Canvas 3 % rundherum.
Canvas 3 % unten.
"T" (text layer erstellen) Text schreiben , zentrieren.
Beide Layers auswahlen.
"v" mittlere option aus dem zweiten dreier Pack wählen. (Zentrieren über alle ebenen) Und dieser befehl wird nicht übernohmen.
Background-> layer 0
storkes rahmen 3 px center schwarz.

Weiß jemand Rat wie ich die schrift unter den Bild centrieren kann bei verschiedenen Auflösungen , formaten

Gruß Knight


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Juli 2007)

Du könntest Dir den Text (sofern immer identisch, aber ansonsten würde ein automatisierter Ablauf ja auch nur wenig Sinn machen) als separate Grafik abspeichern und über den Dialog "Platzieren" ins Bild setzen. Damit ist er schon einmal zentriert in der Mitte des Dokuments.

Danach stellst Du die Maßeinheit des Lineals auf "%" und schiebst den Text an die gewünschte vertikale Position. Durch den %-Wert ist das Verschieben unabhängig von den Pixelmaßen.

lg, Philip


----------

